# New 10s cogsets for 2004: 14-23, 12-23, etc.



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

And available all the way down to Veloce level (for a cogset, it is still very high quality).

Interesting that they would have that "Flat century Special" or rouleur's favourite: 14-23 10s (that is EVERY cog in between). Neat!

I am considering a 12-23 for timetrials and flat races. I will get that 18, which is my wanted gear for long TTs (slower portions ;-). 

If I need an 11, I'm obviously going downhill. That means I would have needed the 25 to get up in the first place, so I'll use my 12-25 for hillier RRs.

I also have a 11-23, primarily used on the rollers during the winter (need that 11!).


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I still can't find the Record 12-23 anywhere in Europe...I guess I could also go for the 11-21 but the chain line would be less optimal for those 53x21 climbs I do....nothing steep or lasts long enough in Holland to even bother shifting down to the 39 ring.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

Awesome. I am getting a new bike and want a 12-23. I thought I would rather have the 12-25 than the 11-23. I'm glad they came out with it.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Am I hearing right Campag 12-23 10sp cassette!!*

I've waited so long for these to come out, where did u find this information?!?

I can't do without my 18, and don't need an 11, so 12-23 is perfection, please post the website you spotted this on, just hoping it's in Euroland


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

i too live where its flat and never use the 21 or 23 on my 11-23. i soooo wish they would come out with a chorus 11-21 (or anything for less $$$ than the record!)


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

I haven't found any web site (barnford or lickbike) updated with these new options. Who has them?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

labicicletta.com has 12-23 in Record or Veloce. 

Hmpf. Nice price spread eh! It should be available in Centaur (best value) but they didn't have one for me. 

I ended up ordering a Centaur 13-26 (have 12-25, 11-23).


----------



## RichardB (Mar 29, 2004)

*These are 9 speed options*

The 'new' ratios are 9 speed options. See campy's web site. It is possible however to get your 12-23 10 speed with the 18t by switching around loose cogs in a centaur cassette. See brandfordbike.com for loose cog listings.

Perhaps Campy will respond with a 12-23 10 speed now that Shimano has one, I'd like one...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Campy Record has 12-23 10 speed and they're for sale in Europe now as well.
http://www.campagnolo.com/groupsets.php?gid=1&cid=5&pid=11
http://www.campagnolo.com/pdf/spares04_B.pdf


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

RichardB said:


> The 'new' ratios are 9 speed options. See campy's web site. It is possible however to get your 12-23 10 speed with the 18t by switching around loose cogs in a centaur cassette. See brandfordbike.com for loose cog listings.
> 
> Perhaps Campy will respond with a 12-23 10 speed now that Shimano has one, I'd like one...


Sorry mate, check the Campagnolo website and at least four good UK sites all stocking 12 - 23 10 speed cassettes, mine's on order from www.xpedia.co.uk, though I see that ribblebikes.co.uk also have them in stock & Ribble have always been very quick & well priced for us Brits.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 29, 2004)

*My bad*



Cat 3 boy said:


> Sorry mate...


No need to apologize, I stand corrected, and this is good news for me too. Looks like they dont have a Chorus 12-23 yet, but there are indeed Record and Veloce options.
Thanks!


----------



## hinault's dog (Mar 18, 2004)

Spunout said:


> And available all the way down to Veloce level (for a cogset, it is still very high quality).
> 
> Interesting that they would have that "Flat century Special" or rouleur's favourite: 14-23 10s (that is EVERY cog in between). Neat!
> 
> ...


my son wanted the 14/23 veloce -lbs claimed they were impossible to get!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Try Branford Bike. They have almost everything available.

http://www.branfordbike.com/cassette/cog5.html#item3


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*La Bicicletta*



hinault's dog said:


> my son wanted the 14/23 veloce -lbs claimed they were impossible to get!


http://www.labicicletta.com/edatcat/us/tlsstore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=US-CAMCASSVEL04


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

BTW, aside from the high prices.....anyone notice that they all end in 88 cents at Branford ? Spooky


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cat 3 boy. I dig your avatar. One of my favorite films of last year. I dig your signature, too. Cheeky.


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Miche do very inexpensive Campag 10 speed cassettes with better ratios than Campag, i.e. 12-21 & 12-23. In the UK they cost just £33 (Oldham Cycle Centre).

I've just bought a 12-21 for my TT wheels (2002 Ksyrium Elites) and they are good quality, very shiny with cool blue spacers.

First race on them is tomorrow!

They also do a more expensive aluminium version (top two sprockets are steel) which I'm thinking of putting on my Ksyrium SL's when I buy them.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Welshboy!

How did the TT go?? Pretty wet & windy I would imagine, which event was it?

I'm interested to know how well your Miche cassette shifts.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Cat 3 boy said:


> Hey Welshboy!
> 
> How did the TT go?? Pretty wet & windy I would imagine, which event was it?
> 
> I'm interested to know how well your Miche cassette shifts.



Yeah, Miche good or bad??


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Only one ride so far (30 mile TT) but it worked just fine.

Wreckermended!


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Cat 3 boy said:


> Hey Welshboy!
> 
> How did the TT go?? Pretty wet & windy I would imagine, which event was it?
> 
> I'm interested to know how well your Miche cassette shifts.


It was the Bynea '30' and although it was quite windy it just stayed dry. I had a good ride at my own sweet Division 3 level coming 25th out of 48. To put that into perspective, two weeks ago I was the Lantern Rouge in the Abertillery Hilly 25!


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Welshboy said:


> It was the Bynea '30' and although it was quite windy it just stayed dry. I had a good ride at my own sweet Division 3 level coming 25th out of 48. To put that into perspective, two weeks ago I was the Lantern Rouge in the Abertillery Hilly 25!


So what if you were the lanterne rouge, just wait till next year & you'll get the prize for biggest improvement!!

Keep pluggin' away, you'll be amazed how quick the improvements come, never give up ;-)


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Miche 12-21 10 speed cassette still running sweet but I'm going like a bag of spanners.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Campag 12-23 casstte just arrived at last!*

Xpedia.co.uk apologised, but at least it's here.

BTW I'm also going like a broken budgie, having just returned from 2 weeks training in Italy.
I can totally recommend Riccione & Hotel Dory especially. Just make your own arrangements & DON'T rely on a well known English so called sports holiday company.

It's a long story ;-)


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

is this like the longest running thread in history? who would have thought that a discussion on campy cogsets would go on for almost two months!


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Bonked said:


> is this like the longest running thread in history? who would have thought that a discussion on campy cogsets would go on for almost two months!


That's the wonder of Campagnolo ;-)

You should see the bike shop in Italy I visted that has every conceivable Campag spare part in glass cases on display. You want a 1980 Super Record rear mech brass bush or spring, he's got the lot!

A true shrine to Campagnolo..........now back to those cogsets.........


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Bonked said:


> is this like the longest running thread in history? who would have thought that a discussion on campy cogsets would go on for almost two months!


So what's that got to do with the price of fish?


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

So Campag are making fish now are they?!?

Does the Record version have carbon fins? 

;-)


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I know my plaice.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Is labicicletta a better place to deal with than branford in terms of price and service?
I need to get a new 10v and am debating between the 14-23 and the 12-25 Chorus.
Weight is pretty close, too, right?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Get the 12-25*



bikewriter said:


> Is labicicletta a better place to deal with than branford in terms of price and service?
> I need to get a new 10v and am debating between the 14-23 and the 12-25 Chorus.
> Weight is pretty close, too, right?


Unless you are racing the Junior Class at USCF races and subject to gear restrictions then get the 12-25 cassette. You will never miss the 20 tooth or 22 tooth cogs from the 14-23 cassette.


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

*Branford is it*

undefined


bikewriter said:


> Is labicicletta a better place to deal with than branford in terms of price and service?
> I need to get a new 10v and am debating between the 14-23 and the 12-25 Chorus.
> Weight is pretty close, too, right?


Excellent service and inventory. 
My experience w/la bc-clitters sucked.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Unless you are racing the Junior Class at USCF races and subject to gear restrictions then get the 12-25 cassette. You will never miss the 20 tooth or 22 tooth cogs from the 14-23 cassette.


Unless you are racing, and winning sprints on a regular basis, a 14t big cog is probably fine. I use a 6 speed 14-26, with 53/39 rings. I use the 53/14 only on descents. If I'm spun out in a 53/14, I'd be spun out in a 12 or 13, as well. I know, I've ridden all three. For recreational riders, even serious ones, 14t is plenty. 

Swapping rarely used top-end gearing for tighter spacing in the cruising range makes a lot of sense for a lot of riders. It's nice to see that at least Campy recognizes this. Will Shimano follow suit, or will they continue to assume that everyone who rides a road bike is a 28 year old, 150 pound pro racer? Time will tell.

--Shannon


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I thought we were all pro racers here


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I've just bought a second Miche cassette, this time an 11-23. For the rest of the TT season I've banged the 11-23 and 12-21 to make a 'straight-through' 11-20. Shifting is excellent and the £66 total cost for two cassettes isn't too bad compared to a standard Centaur cassette which is only a few quid less. As one cog is duplicated then I can't make a 10 speed 12-23 with the spares but I can make a 9 speed cassette using the spare spacers from a Mavic cassette.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*wish: 11-24*

i'd want a 11-24. i use 11-25. 25's nice on hills.
come to think of it; where do i get a 54 ring?

54/39 x11-24 would be my ideal


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

i can't believe people are still posting to this!


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I can't believe that some people can't believe that some people are still posting to this!


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*correction: i use 12-25, but 11-24 would be nice*



TrailNut said:


> i'd want a 11-24. i use 12-25. 25's nice on hills.
> come to think of it; where do i get a 54 ring?


54/39 x11-24 would be my ideal


----------

